# Sore throat advice please



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe there is someone on here who can give me some advice:

I have a sort throat. I mean the sorest throat I’ve ever had in my life.
Quite difficult to swallow, back of throat and tonsils are very red, swollen and a bit yellow. Glands on neck are very tender and my ears are a bit sore too. 
Feeling very lethargic and have a bit of a fever. No runny nose though.

Been awake most of the night with it.

I’ve only had it for 2 days, and I very rarely go to the doctor with anything, but I am not feeling good.

My question is, is it probably just a throat infection which will clear up in a few days, or, if it’s tonsillitis will it get worse without treatment?

Another complication is that it’s Saturday, so no surgery until Monday. 

We are off to France and Germany in just over a week, so I want to be feeling fine by then.

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hezbez

Why not pop along to your local chemist, if as you say your surgery is closed, I am sure there will be someone there who can help you, alternatively does your Boots have a doctors section?

If none of the above, liberally spread vic all over your throat and chest and keep repeating as much as necessary - always helps me.

Jenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

suggest you go to this link.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ring NHS Direct

0845 46 47

discuss with call taker and you will be referred to a nurse advisor for detailed specific information.

From my knowledge most sore throats are due to viruses which of course do not respond to antibiotics but only the to the bodies extensive immune defence system. (White blood cells, antiboides and the like)

From my experience proper analgesia (pain killers) is the biggest assistance but deciding which ones and when may need advice since some are contra-indicated for certain conditions - hence ring NHS Direct and talk to a nurse advisor; it will not be instant - they wiill ring you back but MrsW starts today at 1000 so you may get the chance to talk to her Direct! 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My granddads remedy.

Gargle with whisky.

Then swallow it.

DAve p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
I'm in Scotland so we have NHS 24, not NHS Direct (I assume they provide a similar service).

I'm not one for taking painkillers as a matter of course, but I'm going to take a couple of anti inflammatroy painkillers and see how I feel in a few hours.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Are you a hay fever sufferer, have you seen >this< I would perhaps leave it until Monday unless it gets worse and then go and see your doctor if no better.

peedee


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Honey and Lemon in hot water (tot of whisky if you can take it). Or gargle with desolved asprin (dont swallow though)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've always found for instant relief, a gargle with a TCP solution is unbeatable. 

Not a permanent solution to your problem but a very quick and easy way to ease that soreness while you find the cause and a long term fix.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Throat*

Hi

Four weeks ago today, I had the same, sore throat, aching ears, temperature. In the afternoon it was a lot worse, so I went to the NHS drop in centre. I had tonsilitis and something else, given a prescription for 8 x penicillin tablets per day for a week. All cleared up really quickly.

Usually for me, a sore throat is a gargle with warm salty water every couple of hours, or TCP. The latter though leaves a lingering smell! LOL

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It sounds like you have more than just a virus. Viral infections usually pass in a few days but I think you need help with yours. I'm pretty sure given that your throat and ears are so painfull that antibiotics will be prescribed. Paracetamol will control your temperature and ease the symptoms but if it's really bad you can alternate 2 hourly with Ibuprofen as well. I know from past dental agony. SEE a doctor 

I concur that gargling with TCP very dilute as per user instructions will help.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

It reminds me of the bloke who at work said he was suffering with a sore throat and cough, his mate said ' when I get that that, I spread vick's menthol on my wifes huge breasts and just nuzzle in for an hour or so' it always does the trick.
A few days later he speaks to his pal and says 'how are you' the bloke replied ' Just great, I tried what you suggested and it worked fantastic, and I must say you have a lovely house ' :roll:


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi 

When my child was very young he was prone to numerous sore throats. My doctor taught me to identify the ones that needed anti biotics rather than simple analgesia. (Apparently about 10% of sore throats)

Symtoms of a strep throat as it was known were 
1. extreme pain on swallowing
2. fever
3. sickness
4. white patches on tonsils

Your symptoms do sound similar!

The doctor made it clear that whenever these symptoms were present I should get to an emergency doctor if necessary for a prescription. 

On holiday I had to resort to emergency doctors whose receptionists often tried to fob me off with advice about painkillers etc. Every time I identified those particular symptoms in my son, and insisted on an appointment, the doctor immediately concurred and prescribed antibiotics. 

Hope this helps.
Get better soon.

Shirley


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Some excellent ideas here, although no address for the mate's wife' treatment from cliiffyP! :lol:

Just a couple of points from my experience (15 years St John Ambulance plus 37 years married with a nurse a a wife!) - some people cannot take Ibuprufen (Brufen) since there are contra-indications for people with asthma........... - there may be others and I am sure someeone else will advise who has the patient information sheet to hand.

children and adults do respond very differently - as my wife tells me (she used to run a High Dependency Paediatric Unit) - children get ill quickly but also recover more quickly than adults - they do not sufffer from "anit-work syndrome"!  :lol:

TCP must be used at the correct concentration - it is quite a toxic material if used too srongly, it's contents are now listed as halogenated phenols and phenol - neither of which is nice!

The following links are quite informative about the confusion surrounding TCP which has been around since 1918 and is NOT named using the current systematic method of naming!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_(antiseptic)

http://www.chemguide.co.uk/qandc/tcp.html

Just treat with caution and do not swallow!

Dave


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

If it's an infection as opposed to virus, a couple of cloves of raw garlic will take the edge of it very rapidly [so worth a try anyway] and it is something that can kill MRSA
<Garlic>

Regards

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezza, I think you should phone NHS 24 if you are no better after your pills. It does sound as if perhaps a wee dose of antibiotics could be necessary. 
If they leave a prescription for you at the Monklands and you are on your own send me a text and I can get it for you and deliver it to your very sickbed!! At a very safe distance of course!!!!

Get well soon


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> If they leave a prescription for you at the Monklands and you are on your own send me a text and I can get it for you and deliver it to your very sickbed!! At a very safe distance of course!!!!
> Get well soon


Awww, that's nice of you!
I must say since taking the painkillers am feeling wee bit better.

Currently lying on the couch watching Slumdog Millionaire and partaking in a few Belgian Chocs to ease the pain 8)


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hezza, I do hope the choccies have helped the sore throat. Most of them are caused by viruses, not bacvteria and as such will not respond to antibiotics. The treatment of choice is paracetamol unless you are immunocompromised or have periunitonsilitis (ie an infection round just one of your tonsils). Take 2 tablets every 6 hours and suck on sweets or lozenges in between to ensure the production of plenty of saliva which aids the poor sore throat. Most sore throats are much better within 3-4 days, so you should be better before the trip abroard. PM me if you need more advice.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks MrsW - who need NHS 24 when you've got MHF 24!!!
I'm just about to take 2 paracetamol and head to bed. Fingers crossed I get a better sleep tonight.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

If still bad this morning try a pharmacy that runs a 'minor ailments' scheme, they are allowed to prescibe for certain conditions. We have just started this and it can avoid you having to see a doctor.  
And where we live its near impossible to see one anyway!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

My boss (Mrs CliffyP) is practice manager and says Doctors do not prescribe antibiotics like they used to, where possible they look for alternatives. I would be very wary of any Doctor whe prescribed anything without seeing the patient. If any symptons contunue go and see the Doctor


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If anything I was feeling worse this morning.
Phoned NHS 24 they took my details, and phoned me back within 10 minutes with an appointment to see the Out of Hours GP at our local hospital. 

Just back from seeing Doc - 250mg of penicillin 4 times a day (7 days supply) and gargle with salt water.

Must say I was pretty impressed with the service I received.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Penicillin*

Same as me a few weeks ago!

Mine shifted really quickly so it must have been a bacterial infection rather than a virus as antibiotics won't work on a virus!

You should feel heaps better tomo!

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Penicillin*



Rapide561 said:


> You should feel heaps better tomo!
> 
> Russell


Hope so! I do not make a good patient.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon, if antibiotics are needed they usually begin to have a noticeable effect within 24 hours.

Always good to hear that the NHS system (whether it is NHS 24 for Scotland or NHS Direct for England) works to solve problems.

Dave


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My granddads remedy.
> 
> Gargle with whisky.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Hope you feel better soon, if antibiotics are needed they usually begin to have a noticeable effect within 24 hours.
> 
> Always good to hear that the NHS system (whether it is NHS 24 for Scotland or NHS Direct for England) works to solve problems.
> 
> Dave


I would say it's 48 hours to see a real difference on antibiotics. I just hope your sore throat has been caused by bacteria and not viruses! Get well soon!


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

20 years ago, I had a strep throat - all covered in white spots and very painful. I feel I "should" have gone to the doctors but decided to treat it myself - took loads of garlic pills - and painkillers when it got too much. It took a month to knock it out. Quite a long time and probably means I don't have a brilliant immune system! I wouldn't advise anyone to leave a strep throat in this way as I believe it can turn nasty.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry your unwell Morag, no advice really, just get yourself to the doctors and get sorted for your holiday.

best Wishes,
Flyingpig (Ken)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

She's not! look at the dates :lol:


----------

